# Looking For Skeeter Skelton's "HandGun Tales"



## dirtydeeds (May 9, 2007)

I am looking for "Handgun Tales" does anyone have a copy for sale or can point me in the right direction on where to find a copy?
thanks


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, here's a link to Amazon.com, where a few are apparently for sale, but WARNING: make sure you're sitting down when you check the price(s).

http://www.amazon.com/Skeeter-Skeltons-handgun-tales-Skelton/dp/B00072JOQM

Yikes. I liked his writing, but not that much... :mrgreen:


----------

